# No Jacha - slang



## Chanita!

Hi everyone,

I'd like to know what "no jacha" means (a friend of mine from Poland answered a statement with that phrase). Searching on Internet, I found out it's slang, but I'm not sure what it means. If anybody could help me, I'd totally appreciate it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Chanita! said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'd like to know what "no jacha" means (a friend of mine from Poland answered a statement with that phrase). Searching on Internet, I found out it's slang, but I'm not sure what it means. If anybody could help me, I'd totally appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


What statement was it?


----------



## Gochna

"No jacha" means simply "yes". I would say, an enthusiastic "yes"


----------



## MB

Very very rare to encounter. Altough I do understand it, I doubt I've ever used it (even in a jocular way) and I even stronger doubt I'll ever use it so I'd recommend that non-native speakers steer clear of that.


----------



## Chanita!

Gochna said:


> "No jacha" means simply "yes". I would say, and enthusiastic "yes"



Thank you very very much!


----------



## Chanita!

szymbert said:


> Very very rare to encounter. Altough I do understand it, I doubt I've ever used it (even in a jocular way) and I even stronger doubt I'll ever use it so I'd recommend that non-native speakers steer clear of that.



Sure, I just wanted to know its meaning, wasn't planning to use it anyways.


----------



## Chanita!

Ben Jamin said:


> What statement was it?



Rather than a statement, it was a video about certain stuff on a FB page. I totally agreed with what the video was about, and she wrote "no jacha" (not answering any comment, she was simply giving her opinion I guess) and for a moment I thought she disagreed with what the video said.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Gochna said:


> "No jacha" means simply "yes". I would say, and enthusiastic "yes"


Never heard. I would never have understood this.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Never heard. I would never have understood this.


Actually you probably would, at least from the context. It's a distorted version of "no jasne".


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Actually you probably would, at least from the context. It's a distorted version of "no jasne".


It sounds like Spanish (navaja) or Hebrew (halacha) to me.


----------



## MB

Again, for all the non-native speakers that may wind up in the thread -- steer clear of that you folks, it's super non-standard.


----------



## Ben Jamin

szymbert said:


> Again, for all the non-native speakers that may wind up in the thread -- steer clear of that you folks, it's super non-standard.


"Ain't" would should be classified as "king's English" compared to the position of "no jacha" in Polish.


----------



## MB

I second Ben Jamin on its being barely understandable, if understandable at all.


----------



## tewlwolow

It is perfectly understandable, and not rare at all, dear fellow Poles. You clearly have never worked with children!


----------



## Ben Jamin

tewlwolow said:


> It is perfectly understandable, and not rare at all, dear fellow Poles. You clearly have never worked with children!


OK. You can also ay that "Ni hao" is perfectly understandable if you have worked with Chinese.


----------



## tewlwolow

Ben Jamin said:


> OK. You can also ay that "Ni hao" is perfectly understandable if you have worked with Chinese.



If you work with Polish children and are Polish, you use Polish language - and they do it as well. If you are Chinese and you work with Chinese kids, I guess it's quite likely to know "ni hao"


----------



## Ben Jamin

tewlwolow said:


> If you work with Polish children and are Polish, you use Polish language - and they do it as well. If you are Chinese and you work with Chinese kids, I guess it's quite likely to know "ni hao"


I think that this explanation was unnessesary. As you can guess I don't work with Polish children, and those Polish children I know don't say "no jacha".

My point was that somebody that there are many people that do not work with children and as a result can't know their hermetic slang.


----------



## tewlwolow

The same about your "ni hao" comment, though. Point missed, sorry!

It's sad that somebody considers children to be so detached to call them "hermetic", but that's your thing. Anyway, the phrase is not rare, as you tried to prove. That's basically it.


----------



## Ben Jamin

tewlwolow said:


> The same about your "ni hao" comment, though. Point missed, sorry!
> 
> It's sad that somebody considers children to be so detached to call them "hermetic", but that's your thing. Anyway, the phrase is not rare, as you tried to prove. That's basically it.


Well, may be it was a little exageration, but children are very good at being bilingual, using their slang mostly among themselves.


----------



## MateuszMoś

There are a couple of non-standard expressions/phrases and the like, unnecessarily used by the youth. One can hear "gała" instead a ball, "grzdyl" instead of a swig, "posiara" instead of a fire (asking for a lighter). I think it can be narrowed down to a particular area/district rather than to the age of people. 

To me, though, "no jacha" is perfectly intelligible.


----------



## grassy

I agree with tewlwolow and Mateusz. 



Ben Jamin said:


> Never heard. I would never have understood this.



Maybe you're from a different generation or did not live in Poland long enough to have a chance to hear that. 



szymbert said:


> I second Ben Jamin on its being barely understandable, if understandable at all.



Me and other people in this thread understand it perfectly. Is that enough to change your mind?


----------



## PA_System

I'll have to second those who regard this expression perfectly comprehensible. Actually, @jasio is spot-on on this one!


----------



## cointi

I use it all the time and I'm not even a child nor do I work with children.


----------

